

ASk HN: What is the best Webbased Project management software? - 10smom

Looking for something that integrates well with existing mac, pc and mobile apps?<p>team collaboration would be nice but not a must as there may be better option for that.
======
sevensven
You'll probably like <http://www.redmine.org/>

From the website: Overview

    
    
        * Multiple projects support
        * Flexible role based access control
        * Flexible issue tracking system
        * Gantt chart and calendar
        * News, documents & files management
        * Feeds & email notifications
        * Per project wiki
        * Per project forums
        * Time tracking
        * Custom fields for issues, time-entries, projects and users
        * SCM integration (SVN, CVS, Git, Mercurial, Bazaar and Darcs)
        * Issue creation via email
        * Multiple LDAP authentication support
        * User self-registration support
        * Multilanguage support
        * Multiple databases support

~~~
smoyer
I started using Redmine at the beginning of my latest startup (March 2010) and
love it!

------
HackrNwsDesignr
37 Signals BaseCamp is an obvious choice, but it is costly for a start up.

I also was interested in project management software and wanted to find
something comparable to base camp that was free. I ended up finding one, it's
called <http://www.teamlab.com/>. They seem to have everything base camp does
at the same quality level, except it is free. I'm going to be using it for my
projects.

Has anyone else used this?

